

Know Ruby? Learn Rust - pietrofmaggi
http://www.rustforrubyists.com

======
pietrofmaggi
Nice introduction to the Rust language from the point of view of a Ruby
programmer. The book is available as a paid ebook or is free online:
[http://www.rustforrubyists.com/book/index.html](http://www.rustforrubyists.com/book/index.html)

